# Fall of Damnos is to Kyme as ATS is to McNeill



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it just me or is this novel much, much better than Nick's other works?

I've read Promethean Sun (had to force myself to finish), The Core (short story...terrible prose IMO) and taken a shot at the Salamander series and Vulkan Lives (couldn't get through either) 

Fall of Damnos on the other hand is quite decent. It wasn't amazing but it was a solid read. I'm not accusing Nick of hiring a ghost writer but I think whoever was his editor did a phenomenal job. The difference between Damnos' prose and Promethean Sun's prose is quite obvious, Damnos' being noticeably superior


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I couldn't finish Damnos. I can't remember why but I know it was because of the writing.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Thought FoD was pretty decent, if nothing special. The necron pov was what kept my attention.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fall of Damnos was definitely one of my favourite reads since I all but gave up on Black Library. 

Can't say I've read Kyme's other works, but the way a lot of BL authors have been I can understand what you're saying.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I couldn't finish Damnos. I can't remember why but I know it was because of the writing.


It's leaps and bounds better than _Promethean Sun_, I can tell you that


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It is still a polished turd of a book with name dropping every special character from Codex Space Marines to generate sales. While that is not a bad thing, it's gloss on top of a poor basecoat.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Tigurius kicked ass. That's all that matters. :biggrin:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Vaz said:


> It is still a polished turd of a book with name dropping every special character from Codex Space Marines to generate sales. While that is not a bad thing, it's gloss on top of a poor basecoat.


I would say Damnos is superior to the average BL novel. It's not secret that only three BL authours (Abnett, Wraight, and D-B) are consistently good. The rest are either terrible or mediocre or at best..."inconsistent"


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

well, I also give Rob Sanders more credit,


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Rob deserve the best credits for the Legion of the Damned and The Harrowing. They are one of the best stuff i have ever read


----------



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope they give Steve Parker a shot at the HH. Rynn's World is one of my favorite BL books and I just received my copy of Death Watch.

On the other hand I haven't liked much of Chris Wraight's stuff. I dug Battle of the Fang and that's it, but I haven't read any of his HH or Space Wolf stuff yet. Didn't care for his one Space Wolf audio drama though, so I've been hesitant to pick up the new books.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Scars was brilliant, once you got past the stupid name thing.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

kujwa said:


> I hope they give Steve Parker a shot at the HH. Rynn's World is one of my favorite BL books and I just received my copy of Death Watch.
> 
> On the other hand I haven't liked much of Chris Wraight's stuff. I dug Battle of the Fang and that's it, but I haven't read any of his HH or Space Wolf stuff yet. Didn't care for his one Space Wolf audio drama though, so I've been hesitant to pick up the new books.


You really should read the new space wolf series, all I'm going to say is that it could very well be a continuation of a seemingly throwaway sentence in the emperors gift.


----------



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

Now I'm intrigued. It's just two books so far correct?


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

I Loved Damnos. The reason should be obvious. I also didn't care to much for the Imperium before reading this, and it gave me a new perspective on the Smurfs.


But yeah I read for teh Cron's.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

kujwa said:


> Now I'm intrigued. It's just two books so far correct?


Yes, Blood of asaheim and Stormcaller.

There's a few creative liberties taken with how the wolves are portrayed, but it's done in a way that makes sense.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I just finished stormcaller and enjoyed it, so far i enjoyed all of Chris his work besides wrath of iron,


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I think _Damnos_ was above average and much better than any of his other work.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Its pretty good, I just think he has a problem making a descent plot that people care. For me his Salamanders trilogy went down hill. But, I'll say what I've always said about him which is he actually has a pretty descent following. So it is what it is. I actually think he has conjured more fans than McNeill has in a very long time.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Kyme is bad. Really, really, bad. 

When I read the first of the Salamanders trilogy I thought maybe this guy could do well. How wrong was I? FoD is sitting unfinished in a shelf. His problem is he doesn't make you care about his characters. You need to like or hate characters in a story to get invested in it, so if the writer can't make that happen, reading his work becomes a chore.


----------

